# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  De stap naar een kliniek voor je slaapproblemen?

## MarleenEyeworks

Beste forumleden, 

Voor een nieuw human-interestprogramma voor RTL4 genaamd Nederland in de auto zijn we op zoek naar mensen die slaapproblemen hebben. 

Maandelijks brengen we gemiddeld tientallen uren door in de auto. Onderweg naar ons werk, thuis of een belangrijke afspraak. In de auto kunnen we onszelf zijn.
In het primetime TV programma volgen we mensen in de auto onderweg naar mooie, belangrijke en spannende gebeurtenissen in het leven. We zien wat er in de auto gebeurd en waar in de auto over wordt gesproken. We maken alleen opnames in de auto.

Heb jij binnenkort een overnachting in een kliniek/ziekenhuis om je slaapproblemen in kaart te brengen? Graag volgen wij je onderweg in de auto. Wel is het belangrijk dat je wordt weggebracht door een familielid, vriend of vriendin en de volgende dag wordt opgehaald. 

Heb je interesse of wil je meer informatie? Stuur dan een mail naar [email protected] met uw naam en telefoonnummer.

----------

